# Michael McIntyre - Live and Laughing



## Petef2007 (Nov 20, 2008)

Dear god, this man is funny, just released his first stand up dvd and its one of the funniest live shows i've ever seen, highly recommended.

Anyway, heres some MM clips for you all...


YouTube - Michael Mcintyre Live at the Apollo Part 1

YouTube - Michael Mcintyre Live at the Apollo Part 2

YouTube - Michael Mcintyre Live at the Apollo Part 3


----------

